# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  fake organon nile sus 250

## armysoldier

hey everyone. i was curious if this stuff i got is real. just something to look at..they have NO green line around the necks of the amps..the very first bottle the word ORGANON is like in italics instead of regular like the rest. also the amps are different sizes. im need to know if this stuff is real because i dont wanna start injecting some fake shit into myself. thanks for your help.

ps..the picuture with the single amp in it is one i got from the first batch..all the lettering is the same and they are alll filled the same amount. the amps are a little bit different in size too. but this batch had all the green lines around the neck...just something to show you because i got them from the same person. please let me know what you think.

thanks again

----------


## Geriguy

First 4 picture : fake for sure!
Last picture: it seems to be real!

----------


## juicy_brucy

100% fake. 
Sorry dude...

----------


## ajfina

the size of the amps and no ring on the neck is not signs of fake in niles , the comes on diferents sizes sometimes and no ring also, urs are fake the ink is not the right color
the O in the logo is on top of the line circle in some vials , very poor fakes
here is 2 pics short and large vials with out ring and with ring

----------


## juicy_brucy

> the size of the amps and no ring on the neck is not signs of fake in niles , the comes on diferents sizes sometimes and no ring also, urs are fake the ink is not the right color
> the O in the logo is on top of the line circle in some vials , very poor fakes
> here is 2 pics short and large vials with out ring and with ring


 the colour was enough of an indication for me, but all the other flaws are correct too. 
The fakes have been infiltrated...

----------


## powerbodybuilder

I see you have a wide assortment of amps. Did you get them from the same source?
No ring does not mean its fake but the ink in some does.

----------


## armysoldier

yeah i got both batches from the same supplier. well i thought they were fake but i think the first batch is legit. i think i just got selective scammed. but i also got some dbol and deca in this second batch which were all real. so was everything i got from him in the first batch. what do you think about the pic with the single vial in it? that is one from the first batch. they were all the same color,same writting,all printed straight, and filled the same amount. they also all had green score lines on them.

----------


## ajfina

the fifth pic vial looks good to me , how many of those he sent u? and how many of the fake he sent u?

----------


## armysoldier

i got 10 of the (fith pic vials) and i got them all at the same time. and im pretty sure they are good. the other 10 i got i just recieved and they are all fake lookin. i already did my first injection with the first batch. so i have 5 weeks worth and now i dont have the other 5 since the second batch is fake so i guess im kinda screwed. ****in scammers.....

----------


## MichaelCC

> the size of the amps and no ring on the neck is not signs of fake in niles , the comes on diferents sizes sometimes and no ring also, urs are fake the ink is not the right color
> the O in the logo is on top of the line circle in some vials , very poor fakes
> here is 2 pics short and large vials with out ring and with ring


totally agree with you AJ - diffrent amp. size means nothing in the case of Nile sustanon . Most important is WHAT is written and the way HOW it's written on the amp.
"armysoldier" - all sustanon on your first 4 pictures are fake - last one is real IMO. I think it's becasue of logo on the amps. If you compare your fake sustanons with the last one (5th picture) you can see the difference.
BTW - very poor quality fake

----------


## shrpskn

> totally agree with you AJ - diffrent amp. size means nothing in the case of Nile sustanon . Most important is WHAT is written and the way HOW it's written on the amp.
> "armysoldier" - all sustanon on your first 4 pictures are fake - last one is real IMO. I think it's becasue of logo on the amps. If you compare your fake sustanons with the last one (5th picture) you can see the difference.
> BTW - very poor quality fake


I agree with MikeCC. Sorry about your loss bro.

SS.

----------


## ...medX...

Colour is defenetly wrong on the first four pics

----------


## Fozaldo

The / does not touch the organon logo, so fake yes?

----------

